# St Georges Hospital, Morpeth - March 2015



## Goldie87 (Mar 4, 2015)

St George’s Hospital opened in 1859 as the Northumberland County Pauper Lunatic Asylum. By 1890 the Asylum was renamed the County Mental Hospital, and name St George’s Hospital was adopted in 1937. The hospital closed in stages from 1995 with the last parts closing in 2006, services being relocated into new buildings nearby. 

I've wanted to visit here since the first reports of this place popped up with the obligatory angel shots, but I just never seemed to get around to it. Fast forward many years and I finally got around to it, pretty good to be back to some old skool style asylum exploring. In a way the decay over the years has improved the look of some of the interiors, its just the crap tagging everywhere which spoils it somewhat. Visited with mattdonut, Boothy, Krypton, & a non member.


----------



## Chopper (Mar 4, 2015)

Ive wanted to visit here for ages. Its too far from me to travel for though :/


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 5, 2015)

Very nice mate, somewhere ive wanted to visit too. Its just so far North!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 5, 2015)

Cracking shots of stunning decay.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 6, 2015)

What a fantastic set, you should be well proud of that! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## marieke (Mar 6, 2015)

Wow! loved your pictures and history It doesn't seem to look too trashed by vandals. The big hall still has colour and those gorgeous fireplaces. What! an old box of persil, dazzling work guys!!


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Mar 6, 2015)

wish id known about this place when i was in the area a couple of years ago


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 6, 2015)

been here a number of times over the years, never seams to change much


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Mar 6, 2015)

Lovely! Love the corridor shot


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 6, 2015)

the corridor and peeling paint is awesome! one day!


----------

